

More dot-coms are embracing the idea of drinking at work - tobych
http://seattletimes.nwsource.com/html/businesstechnology/2014528907_drinkingatwork20.html

======
natnat
>"Many people can work after one beer, but I doubt many people can do serious
knowledge work very productively after four or five."

This might just be because I'm a student, but I can't remember the last time I
got any serious coding done before five in the afternoon.

~~~
kovar
The issue is inebriation, not time of day ....

~~~
natnat
Whoops, I totally misread that.

------
jleyank
This kind of behavior will last until somebody has an accident on the drive
home. Once the company is sued for "providing alcohol", it will be too risky
to continue. Folks outside the US might be sensible, but inside... No.

~~~
kovar
This happened during the dot com era. Beer busts, Friday afternoons initially,
but expanding into other time slots, were the norm. Then HR and legal started
looking at liability issues and the frequency of such events dropped off. We'd
go out to local bars instead, and there the workday ended.

Companies do a lot to keep employees at, or near, their desks to get
additional work out of them. Some of these benefits appear to work well, but I
have doubts about providing alcohol. Productivity drops, inhibitions drop,
liability rises. Better to say "Ok, time to go home, or at least elsewhere."

------
mohoyt
This brings to mind only one thing, <http://xkcd.com/323/>

